# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم MXBOX تحديثات :  iPhone Unlock MXBOX: Switzerland Swisscom, Denmark Telia

## mohamed73

*HTI ONLINE SERVICES iPhone Factory Unlock
Switzerland Swisscom
Denmark Telia*   *!!! CAUTION !!!*  *YOU MUST DOWNLOAD AND INSTALL NEW VERSION 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
ONLY THIS VERSION HAVE NEW CARRIERS
OLD VERSION WILL NOT HAVE NEW ADDED CARRIERS IN THE LIST*    *WHAT IS NEW:* 
iPhone Factory Unlock added more carriers: *- Switzerland Swisscom (200 HTI credits)
- Denmark Telia (120 HTI credits)*     *Features:* 
You need to have الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] to be able to submit jobs.  *Activation cost:* 
- No activation required  *Description:* 
- Factory Unlock for your iPhone  *Credit consumption policy by carrier:* 
- 20 HTI credits for each AT&T
- 500 HTI credits for each Canada Telus
- 500 HTI credits for each Canada Koodo
- 50 HTI credits for each Australia 3 Hutchinson
- 50 HTI credits for each Australia Telestra
- 50 HTI credits for each Australia Vodafone
- 25 HTI credits for each Norway NetCom
- 25 HTI credits for each Norway Telenor
- 1300 HTI credits for each Sweden TELIA(3G/3GS/4)
- 1450 HTI credits for each Sweden TELIA(4S/5)
- 1300 HTI credits for each Sweden HALEBOP(3G/3GS/4)
- 1450 HTI credits for each Sweden HALEBOP(4S/5)
- 1300 HTI credits for each Sweden Three
- 990 HTI credits for each Sweden Tele2
- 950 HTI credits for each Sweden Telenor
- 1100 HTI credits for each CANADA Rogers/Fido
- 240 HTI credits for each Denmark Telenor
- 560 HTI credits for each United Kingdom O2 & Tesco (3G/3GS/4/4S)
- 1300 HTI credits for each Japan SoftBank
- 200 HTI credits for each Switzerland Swisscom
- 120 HTI credits for each Denmark Telia
- other carriers will be added soon   *Time for unlocking:* *CHECK WITH YOUR HTI ONLINE SERVICES SOFTWARE*  *Refund policy:*
- if phone was not able to be unlocked, your credits will be refunded
- if phone was *added to wrong carrier*, your credits will *NOT be refunded*   
I wish you happy iPhone Unlocking with HTI ONLINE SERVICES. 
BR,
Manole

----------

